# Cherokee Legend



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*This was posted 2 years ago but I thought it was time for a reminder.
*
*Cherokee Legend

**Do you know the legend of the Cherokee Indian youth's rite of Passage?*
 
*His father takes him into the forest, blindfolds him an leaves him alone.** He is required to sit on a stump the whole night and not remove the blindfold until the rays of the morning sun shine through it. **He cannot cry out for help to anyone.**
**
*







*
Once he survives the night, he is a MAN.

He cannot tell the other boys of this experience, because each lad must come into manhood on his own.

The boy is naturally terrified. He can hear all kinds of noises. Wild beasts must surely be all around him . Maybe even some human might do him harm.  *
 








*The wind blew the grass and earth, and shook his stump, but he sat** stoically, never removing the blindfold. It would be the only way he could** become a man!*

*Finally, after a horrific night the sun appeared and he removed his blindfold. *
 







*
It was then that he discovered his father sitting on the stump next to him.*
*He had been at watch the entire night, protecting his son from harm.* *

 *








*We, too, are never alone. Even when we don't know it, God is watching over **us, sitting on the stump beside us. *
*When trouble comes, all we have to do **is reach out to Him.*
 
*Moral of the story: **
**Just because you can't see God,
doesn't mean He is not there.*

*"For we walk by faith, not by sight."*


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks RT just when I needed it!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

My daddy didn't do that to me. Mom is the Tsalagi, Dad had a few drops of Comanche... guess that explains it! I learned the sights, sounds, and smells of the woods once I was grown enough to get out of the house for any length of time. Lots of woods around West Columbia.

That is a great story, thanks!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Thanks RT just when I needed it!


What`s the rumpus ? I`ll be praying for you tonight Nutt.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this. I really needed!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well said! Thanks for the pick me up....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I've read this several times and shared it with my children. Thanks RT. I never get tired of reading it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, great post and story. I will share it at dinner tonight. Thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, we ate dinner and I told the story to my wife and 19 year old son. My wife asked me if I made up the story. I said no I read it on my internet outdoor web sight. My son said that was a cool story. My wife agreed and said it was real nice. Thanks again.


----------

